# Illegal WD40



## katorade

Is it Illegal to have a can of this on bored? My oars can get squeaky at times and use it to lube my oars, so can I take it on the water with me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Catherder

Why would it be a problem? The only occasion I would say where you could have a problem is if you are fishing an AFL fishery and are caught spraying your lure/fly with it. Then it would be deemed an attractant and your actions would likely be viewed as a violation by a CO. Otherwise, you should be fine.


----------



## katorade

I was just thinking how it attracts fish. Thanks


----------



## Bears Butt

I have always had a tough time getting my hook through the side of the can, so I have never caught anything using it. Any suggestions? :lol:


----------



## brookieguy1

Bears Butt said:


> I have always had a tough time getting my hook through the side of the can, so I have never caught anything using it. Any suggestions? :lol:


Just use a 4/0 Gamakatsu Octopus hook and push hard while twisting. You'll get it!!!


----------



## Packfish

It's primary usage isn't a bait attractant- so it's OK to have on board. Now if you are trailing a visible slick behind the boat then you might want to reconsider


----------



## katorade

LOL Thanks guys!


----------



## NHS

Sometimes if you give your worm a good dose of it, they don't squeak as much when you run the hook through them.....so I've heard.


----------



## Packout

I thought WD was for the marshmallow, not the worm.

What about PreparationH? Can I have a tube in my tackle box, on a AFL Only water, just for emergencies?


----------



## lunkerhunter2

WD40 is legal to use as fish bait/attractant. There have been threads on this very topic.


----------



## NHS

Packout said:
 

> I thought WD was for the marshmallow, not the worm.
> 
> What about PreparationH? Can I have a tube in my tackle box, on a AFL Only water, just for emergencies?


I don't see why not. It might be a good idea to have a container of Tucks pads just in case. :lol:


----------



## Packout

I have always wondered why the first guy decided to put PrepH on bait. I have never had the self-confidence to buy a tube.


----------



## wyogoob

Packout said:


> I have always wondered why the first guy decided to put PrepH on bait. I have never had the self-confidence to buy a tube.


ah........well......nevermind


----------



## iceicebaby

I know this was a topic of discussion and I have been trying to load up the fishing regs from the site but it keeps erroring out. Wonder if it is down. No matter. This season I decided to try wd40 on certain lakes putting it on the bait and man it sure makes a difference! Ice fishing and I was checked by dwr 4 different occasions where I had the can sitting right next to my poles and fish and none of them said anything about it being illegal. On second thought...don't use it...it is illegal..and fish hate it.


----------



## jahan

iceicebaby said:


> I know this was a topic of discussion and I have been trying to load up the fishing regs from the site but it keeps erroring out. Wonder if it is down. No matter. This season I decided to try wd40 on certain lakes putting it on the bait and man it sure makes a difference! Ice fishing and I was checked by dwr 4 different occasions where I had the can sitting right next to my poles and fish and none of them said anything about it being illegal. On second thought...don't use it...it is illegal..and fish hate it.


Interesting, but I am pretty confident it is illegal. :?


----------



## Catherder

As stated previously, it is only illegal in AFL waters (artificial fly/lure) where it would be considered an "attractant". In any waters where bait or attractants are allowed, so would the wd 40. Maybe not the most environmentally friendly attractant, but it is legal.

Now for best results, my favorite is to ram just a 1/0 gamakatsu hook into the nozzle hole, which results in a slow release, and then tie on a trailer fly or lure below it. As the can slowly discharges and dances across the water, the trailer fly is put into action and gets hammered by any nearby fish. :wink:


----------



## PBH

Catherder said:


> Maybe not the most environmentally friendly attractant, but it is legal.


I guess I don't get why people use WD40 as a fish attractant. I mean, do you really want to put petroleum products, solvents, and mineral oils in our waters? Oh well. To each his own.

It is ironic that the makers of WD40 do not recommend using it as a fish attractant:

"WD-40 Company has taken steps to respect and conserve the environment, and encourages its users to do the same. While WD-40 can be used to help protect fishing equipment from rust and corrosion, WD-40 Company does not recommend using WD-40 to attract fish."


----------



## Lost Coyote

I guess i don't have a problem with the way anyone chooses to fish, but spraying petro. into fresh water makes fishermen look pretty bad.

PBH's point about the company's warning is important.

The question I have is, are you good enough to catch fish *without *WD, and if so, why ever use it?


----------



## DallanC

You guys have any idea how much petroleum gets put into the water after a day of trolling with a old 2stroke kicker motor??? Or for that matter any 4stroke with bad rings.


-DallanC


----------



## kokaholic

I agree with Dallan C. I see old two stroke motors and other inboard/outboard motors leaking more petrolium based fuels and additives into the water than we could ever believe. The little bit of WD-40 isnt even close to what goes in from the above listed.


----------



## nate1031

Sorry, I didn't really want to say anything but to me the last two comments really drove me nuts. This whole "what I do doesn't matter because others are doing worse" rationalization plagues this whole country. It doesn't make any **** sense. So I may as well go steal from the store cause I know people have stolen more expensive items? Give me a break guys. If you want to use scents to help catch fish that's fine but please don't INTENTIONALLY spray that **** in OUR waters! /rant


----------



## PBH

I guess I'll water my lawn everyday like the dickweed next door!


What you do matters. You can either help preserve something you enjoy, or you can do your part to pollute it.

the makers of WD40 recommend you to not use it. There are plenty of other products specifically made to attract trout (got PowerBait?). Use them. Use the WD40 for what it was intended.


----------



## FishMogul

this is the only WD40 you will see me using on any water..


----------



## brookieguy1

PBH said:


> I guess I'll water my lawn everyday like the dickweed next door!
> 
> What you do matters. You can either help preserve something you enjoy, or you can do your part to pollute it.
> 
> the makers of WD40 recommend you to not use it. There are plenty of other products specifically made to attract trout (got PowerBait?). Use them. Use the WD40 for what it was intended.


+1 Get some Smelly Jelly or ProCure and use it if you need the help of scents to catch a fish. And only where legal!


----------



## DallanC

brookieguy1 said:


> +1 Get some Smelly Jelly or ProCure and use it if you need the help of scents to catch a fish. And only where legal!


Ditto. I use several different Jelly's and several different ProCures. At the moment, the thing that has worked the best for me is a mix between the two with 1 other ingredient (hard to find lately), mixed up at home with gelatin to make custom "gummy worms" that attach to a hook and melts off in the water.

-DallanC


----------

